# Which mutation do you really want in your flock?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I have *no* plans to add more birds at this time! But if I do in the future, I'd really like a normal grey male, a whiteface grey male and/or female, and female grey or cinnamon pearl. I also think pastelface grey males are really stunning.

How about you guys? What mutations would you love to have most?

(I know this post makes me seem like a superficial bird collector who wants _one of each!_ or something, but I promise I'm not.  Most of my birds are rehomes and I plan to keep it that way. But I can dream!)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If I _did_ have to pick one, I'd say a lutino, while I don't care which mutation I get, I do fancy lutinos


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooooh, I do love lutinos too! I'd love one with blue eyes.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I also am really curious about the yellowcheek mutation too, I have yet to see one like Solitare around here...


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

We have a pied at my work that is either pastelface or yellow cheek! Roadtrip to Oregon to get him/her?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I wish! Junior year starts tomorrow, eh, I can afford to miss that! We're talking cockatiels here!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

But the weekend is coming up after that! 
tiels > homework


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh goodness, where to start?









Platinum (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/Platinum_hen.jpg

Whiteface Platino (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/wf%20platino%20cock1.jpg 

Pastelface Platinum (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/2 pastelface platinums.jpg

Whiteface Platinum Pearl (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts/photogallery/Wf_platinum_pearl_juvenile_cock.jpg

Whiteface Spangle (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~petcockatiels/petcockatiel images/Whiteface_spangle_male_back.JPG

And one of these (male or female), they were under Olive but not sure - http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/152416.JPG


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

moonchild said:


> But the weekend is coming up after that!
> tiels > homework


I managed to do well in law school while being obsessed with tiels... what's a little homework, anyway  Tiels are FAR more important!!!

I really, really want a normal medium pied. Like RowdyTiel's Maverick. Omg, he is such a cutie!! I love the ones with one or two grey crest feathers and the rest of the crest is yellow, and the ones with just a ring of grey around their necks, oh goodness. Tommy is pied, but he is very light pied, and I'd love to have a heavier pied 

And I don't think it's an unfair question to ask. I can't get another bird right now, and even if I did, I'd probably rescue one, and love him or her no matter what she looks like. But with all the tiel variety we have now, it doesn't hurt to dream


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Today I went and picked up my new lineolated parakeet and the breeder also has cockatiels. She had some BEAUTIFUL yellow face ones and I am planning to get one of them from her. They are so beautiful!




moonchild said:


> I have *no* plans to add more birds at this time! But if I do in the future, I'd really like a normal grey male, a whiteface grey male and/or female, and female grey or cinnamon pearl. I also think pastelface grey males are really stunning.
> 
> How about you guys? What mutations would you love to have most?
> 
> (I know this post makes me seem like a superficial bird collector who wants _one of each!_ or something, but I promise I'm not.  Most of my birds are rehomes and I plan to keep it that way. But I can dream!)


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I want a pure white 'tiel, whether it's a whiteface lutino or a clear pied I'm not really fussed, I'm just in love with the idea of a 'tiel that is one single colour, especially white (or yellow). I think my obsession for white birds essentially stems from my love of doves. Other than that, I'm not really sure what other mutations I'd like to own, apart from the usual lutino which I already have, but I _would_ love another one.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Renae said:


> Oh goodness, where to start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Renae, honestly I had never heard of any of those mutations until you just mentioned them. I LOVE the whiteface spangle! SO GORGEOUS


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Renae said:


> Whiteface Spangle (male or female) – http://members.optusnet.com.au/~petcockatiels/petcockatiel images/Whiteface_spangle_male_back.JPG
> 
> And one of these (male or female), they were under Olive but not sure - http://members.optusnet.com.au/~geoffwatts1/152416.JPG


....

Yeah that's my answer, too. Wow. Just... stunning.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

White face lutino, white face pied, white face pearl pied  I can just never seem to find them. I did manage to get hold of a cinnamon white face pearl though (Bella, in my siggy) but she's an aviary bird. I'd really like them as companions


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Renae, holy smokes! I want that last one, too!

And Daisey, why not bring Bella in with Harvey? I bet she'd learn from his example and become friendlier in time. Whiteface cinnamon pearl is one of the prettiest mutations out there...I'd want to look at her as much as possible.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love whatever Astrid and Solare are!

I believe you don't have plans to get another one


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Renae, honestly I had never heard of any of those mutations until you just mentioned them. I LOVE the whiteface spangle! SO GORGEOUS


Oh, gosh I know. He's beautiful!!



moonchild said:


> Renae, holy smokes! I want that last one, too!
> 
> And Daisey, why not bring Bella in with Harvey? I bet she'd learn from his example and become friendlier in time. Whiteface cinnamon pearl is one of the prettiest mutations out there...I'd want to look at her as much as possible.


Archimedes's sister is a cinnamon whitefaced pearl. Absolutely stunning.

I'm actually very fortunate because i knew that I've always wanted a whitefaced male and contacted breeders and actually found one 15 miles away who had little Archimedes. The wait was torture but well worth it!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hmm, let's see. This is hard because I have several mutations I would like to add. So we'll start with my hubby...he wants a pied female who looks like Oreo. The pet store had babies and one was a pied, he got it DNA sexed but it ended up being male. 

Me, personally? I want another WF cinnamon pearl...my absolute favorite mutation of all time. I'd prefer a lacewing if possible, but seeing as how I've only ever seen two pearls (Cinnamon and one of my father-in-law's babies) like that I don't think that will happen. I'd also like a normal grey hen, I think they're gorgeous in their simplicity.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

i want a whiteface lutino SOO badly! maybe one day


> I believe you don't have plans to get another one


haha! this made me laugh so hard lol


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

That Whiteface Platinum Pearl is magnificent! I wouldn't mind getting one like that 
I'd love to have a whiteface now, no matter what sub-type. Would love one like Henry or Astrid. Freya can't be replicated so I won't want even try to get one lol but will still dream of one. I love female greys too, one like Corona omg she is so beautiful.
Moonchild, with all those muted colours in your flock you need an injection of bright colour!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I want a whiteface or whiteface/pied so I can call it Snoopy 
But I do love cinnamons. Hardly ever seem to see them for sale around here


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooo I wish I could get a second bird! If I could, I think I'd like any kind of cinnamon. They're so pretty


----------



## Kellianne (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't have a 'flock' currently - but hopefully I'll be adding a Cockatiel to the family again sometime this year.

I'm most hopeful of getting a Heavy or Clear Pied, Lutino, or Whiteface. I really love the mostly yellow with big orange cheek patches, but I enjoy the contrast of gray/white on Wf males. If I was going to get a female, or if I had plans of breeding, I'd probably go for a Pearl, but I think loosing the lovely pearling as the male matured would sadden me a bit. I have to say I also adore the coloring of Moonchild's Solaire. I've never seen a pastelface pied before.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

If I had to pick, I would really love a white face male,I just love that stunning white face.
Atm not really planning for anymore birds but who knows what will happen lol.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I want a WF Cinnamon Pearl Pied Hen....then my third boy would need a mate too.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

bobobubu said:


> Moonchild, with all those muted colours in your flock you need an injection of bright colour!


Well my galah and budgies are pretty bright! But, nothing wrong with muted colors -- they're classy.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I Baaaaadly want a yellow cheek, but I may end up with another rescue. There's always room for rescues, LOL.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

moonchild said:


> Well my galah and budgies are pretty bright! But, nothing wrong with muted colors -- they're classy.


lol very very true! They are a pretty distinguished and elegant bunch!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a pied, a whiteface and a lutino and I did not choose a single one of them. LOL I went to a bird fair planning to get a tiel and Freddie (the pied) threw himself at the cage bars and insisted I bring him home. The whiteface (Johnny) was a rehome from a friend of a friend who was moving out of state. Greta (the lutino) was another friend-of-a-friend rehome whose original person had died and the surviving family included a small child who teased her, which precipitated the rehoming. My flock is overflowing now, so I do NOT need to go in search of more birds, but maybe someday I'd like to have a standard tiel. How I have three and not one is the usual gray is beyond me. LOL


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

CharVicki said:


> I want a pure white 'tiel, whether it's a whiteface lutino or a clear pied I'm not really fussed, I'm just in love with the idea of a 'tiel that is one single colour, especially white (or yellow). I think my obsession for white birds essentially stems from my love of doves. Other than that, I'm not really sure what other mutations I'd like to own, apart from the usual lutino which I already have, but I _would_ love another one.


All white tiels have always been special to me because of a bird I had as a young child. I always wanted to have another one, but I've committed to only taking rescues for the foreseeable future, so I figured that was unlikely to happen. And then, you know, Queen Odette showed up and it was meant to be.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> then my third boy would need a mate too.


That's the boat I'm in right now. Only one female and she's not in love with Pankakes, so he sings ALL THE TIME lol.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

moonchild said:


> Renae, holy smokes! I want that last one, too!
> 
> And Daisey, why not bring Bella in with Harvey? I bet she'd learn from his example and become friendlier in time. Whiteface cinnamon pearl is one of the prettiest mutations out there...I'd want to look at her as much as possible.


She was originally bought as a companion for Harvey but was extremely unhappy indoors and would flock call to the birds outside. I will give it a shot with another in the future I think. It would be unfair to separate her from Ziggy and Cin now


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't plan on adding to my flock until we buy a house but when we do they are getting a giant aviary from cagebydesigns and I plan to add some Whiteface mutations to my flock and an emerald


----------

